# récupérer un mail supprimé



## satinsoul (19 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai supprimé un email de mon dossier "messages envoyés", et je l'ai ensuite  supprimé de ma corbeille.
Y'aurait-il un moyen simple de le récupérer? (sachant que c'est un message envoyé, pas de copie sur mon serveur)
je suis sous Mac OS X 10.4.11
et j'utilise Mail 2.1
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2008)

te le faire renvoyer par le destinataire
il suffit de demander 


car tu as effacé le message de mail  et du dossier finder / Mail 
( chaque message est un fichier

( tu vas pas faire un data rescue pour ca)

par ailleurs selon les reglages  tu peux avoir  une copie en ligne
 exemple gmail , je gere divers gmail Pop ou imap  via mail et mes messages envoyés via Mail,  avec les réglages par défaut, sont à la fois sur mail et  gmail
et un changement dans Mail n'a pas d'incidence sur gmail en ligne ( en pop)


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (19 Février 2008)

... Peut être as-tu dernièrement cloné ton disque dur par mesure de sauvegarde, ou au moins  ton dossier "utilisateur" auquel cas tu retrouveras cela dans ta petite maison/Bibliothèque/Mail.

... Dans le cas contraire, je ne vois pas, désolé.


----------



## satinsoul (19 Février 2008)

merci pour vos réponses.
je n'ai pas de sauvegarde de mon disque dur, en dehors des emails, je travaille essentiellement sur des fichiers qui se trouvent sur un serveur.
Et je ne peux pas non plus demander au destinataire de me le renvoyer, car c'est justement pour ça que j'essayais de le récupérer, car le destinataire ne l'a pas reçu et il se peut fort que je me sois trompée de destinataire, je voulais juste contrôler
merci


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2008)

Alors à terme revoir ta stratégie de gestion des emails
( perdre ce reflexe de suppression; afin de garder des traces dans des bal classées)

tu peux tenter un data rescue 
mais sur un mini fichier .... c'est beaucoup de boulot


----------



## ecegler (19 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> te le faire renvoyer par le destinataire
> il suffit de demander
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, tout à fait. Je l'ai fait. C'est pratique.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (19 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Alors à terme revoir ta stratégie de gestion des emails
> ( perdre ce reflexe de suppression; afin de garder des traces dans des bal classées)



... exact, Mail propose même une procédure d'archivage/sauvegarde afin de libérer de temps en temps de l'espace au sein de l'application.


----------



## satinsoul (19 Février 2008)

oui mais habituellement je ne supprime pas mes mails envoyés, en tout cas pas ceux des clients, c'est mon mail du boulot, et là c'était un mail perso, pour ça que je l'ai supprimé rapidement, pour pas laisser de traces​

Bon, pour pas laisser de traces dans "Applications", on déménage dans "Internet et réseau" ou ces questions doivent être traitées !


----------



## pascalformac (20 Février 2008)

comme tu ne precises ni tes réglages Mail ( pour la suppression etc)
 ni ton service webmail , difficile de te dire si ton message envoyé est encore en ligne

tu devrais aller voir


----------

